# Lawnboy 5 HP mower no spark



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Guys Model M21ZPR 5 HP 1986? no spark. Does magnetic switch go bad or is it the electronic ignition  CDI unit? Can CDI be fixed I love rube goldberg fixes to save this old man some bucks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Disconnect the kill switch lead wire at your module and retest for spark. If it's the magnetic switch thats bad this will isolate it. 

If you still have no spark then the module will have to be replaced.


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Got it started*

Thanks for the tip but the mag switch is working OK I checked it with ohmmeter . I checked the gap of mag/cdi to flywheel and it was maybe .011. Gap was speced for .010. So I set it as close to flywheel so it turns with out rubbbing. Set to maybe .002/.003 now it starts first pull. When in doubt try it if broke can not make it worse -I saved $62.00 for new electronic ign. module.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Rpeters123 said:


> Thanks for the tip but the mag switch is working OK I checked it with ohmmeter . I checked the gap of mag/cdi to flywheel and it was maybe .011. Gap was speced for .010. So I set it as close to flywheel so it turns with out rubbbing. Set to maybe .002/.003 now it starts first pull. When in doubt try it if broke can not make it worse -I saved $62.00 for new electronic ign. module.


I guess I should have told you to clean the ground and retest for spark, unless the magnets on your flywheel have lost some of their magnetism the gap should not make a considerable difference. Most likely when you loosened and reset the gap, you restored the ground. But you never know, maybe your module just likes to be close to the flywheel! :thumbsup:


----------

